# Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (13)



## Dark Templar (8 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
J'ai changé il y a deux mois ma configuration réseau, je suis derrière un proxy, tout se fait par DHCP et parmi les choses qui ne fonctionnent plus, j'ai MySQL.
Quand j'accède à une page qui l'utilise j'ai ce message d'erreur. Sur le site de Marc Lyanage il est conseillé de démarrer le démon mysql, mais je ne peux pas, voici ce que j'obtiens.

```
pc-ran1311:/usr/local/mysql romain$ sudo ./bin/mysqld_safe &
[1] 2683
pc-ran1311:/usr/local/mysql romain$ Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/local/mysql/data
STOPPING server from pid file /usr/local/mysql/data/pc-ran1311.res.insa.pid
041108 22:52:04  mysqld ended


[1]+  Done                    sudo ./bin/mysqld_safe
```
Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais je ne peux pas non plus changer le nom "pc-ran1311" (qui est l'identifiant de mon ordi mais pas le nom définit dans les Préférences système  )
Comment je fais pour relancer MySQL ?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2005)

J'ai réussi à changer le nom de l'ordi mais rien de neuf, personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à changer le nom de l'ordi mais rien de neuf, personne pour m'aider ?


La seule parrade que j'ai trouvé à ça c'est la réinstalle de mysql, sorry. Ça prend 2 minutes mais faut pas oublié de sauver le répertoire DATA


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2005)

Après combien de réinstallations de mysql faut-il passer à autre chose ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Après combien de réinstallations de mysql faut-il passer à autre chose ? :mouais:


Une seule voyons ! goumande ! après un sudo rm -rf /usr/local/bin/my*


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2005)

Ok, j'ai utilisé le script de Marc Lyanage pour virer mes installs de mysql (il en a trouvé 6 d'ailleurs, apparemment quand tu réinstalle ça enlève pas la précédente) puis j'ai fais un sudo rm -rf /usr/local/bin/my* (j'ai regardé avant dans le répertoire, y avait rien qui commence par my  ).
Maintenant je fais quoi, je réinstalle tout simplement en suivant les instructions de Marc Lyanage où il y a autre chose à faire ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Exactement, en suivant son tuto j'ai jamais eu aucun problème 

edit me suis gouré de chemin, c'est bien dans /usr/local/ qu'il installe mysql, en plus c'est marqué sur son site, la honte pour moi 

C'est dommage il a du supprimé son forum de support après les fameux vers phpBB/php  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

Toujours le même problème


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Février 2005)

salut,

tu as toujours le même problème... mais est-ce que tu avais recopié Data avant de relancer ou tu as essayé _juste après l'install_ ?




P.S. SuperMoquette, je t'aurais bien coup de boulé pour _...gourmande..._ si j'en avais eu le droit... pffffff.....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> tu as toujours le même problème... mais est-ce que tu avais recopié Data avant de relancer ou tu as essayé _juste après l'install_ ?
> 
> ...


exacte, avec la désinstalle d'entropy il te fait faire un mysql dump, donc tu peux effacer "data" dans /usr/local/mysql

edit : y a une explication sur entropy


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

gib > J'ai pas recopié data (faut faire quoi ?).

sm > maintenant que j'ai effacé data le message d'erreur change, c'est cool 

```
PowerMac:/usr/local/mysql romain$ sudo ./bin/mysqld_safe &
[1] 8423
PowerMac:/usr/local/mysql romain$ touch: /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.err: No such file or directory
chown: /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.err: No such file or directory
Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/local/mysql/data
./bin/mysqld_safe: line 302: /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.err: No such file or directory
./bin/mysqld_safe: line 308: /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.err: No such file or directory
STOPPING server from pid file /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.pid
tee: /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.err: No such file or directory
050203 12:59:38  mysqld ended
tee: /usr/local/mysql/data/PowerMac.err: No such file or directory


[1]+  Exit 1                  sudo ./bin/mysqld_safe
```
Je fais quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> gib > J'ai pas recopié data (faut faire quoi ?).
> 
> sm > maintenant que j'ai effacé data le message d'erreur change, c'est cool
> 
> ...



Il ne trouve pas tes données mais au moins il tourne, il faut faire un mysql dump dans l'autre sens.

tu as fais un backup des tes bases avec ça :

mysqldump -u root -p --all-databases > mysql-dump.sql

il t'as donc fait un fichier mysql-dump.sql quelque part, cherche le.

pour le restorer :

mysql -u root -p < mysql-dump.sql

et voila (faut connaitre sont emplacement, donc, mais avec phpmyadmin c'est plus simple).

remarque que l'outil mysqldump utilise que < et > pour savoir si tu backup ou restore ta base


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

vais chercher un hamburger aux oignons et je reviens  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

Je n'ai pas de backup de la base (viré suite à une fausse manip), je fais quoi ?


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Février 2005)

euh.... je crois que nous avons un problème Huston...

Comment l'as-tu viré ?

Tu as des sauvegardes quelque part ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Comment l'as-tu viré ?


Sais plus, j'ai du taper rm dans le terminal  



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des sauvegardes quelque part ?


Pas que je sache. Si je fais une recherche dans le Finder sur les éléments visibles et invisibles voilà ce que je trouve qui ressemble :
/usr/local/mysql-standard-4.0.23-apple-darwin6.8-powerpc/bin/mysqldump
/usr/local/mysql-standard-4.0.23-apple-darwin6.8-powerpc/man/man1/mysqldump.1
/usr/local/mysql-standard-4.0.23-apple-darwin6.8-powerpc/mysql-test/r/mysqldump.result
/usr/local/mysql-standard-4.0.23-apple-darwin6.8-powerpc/mysql-test/t/mysqldump.test

Mais bon, vu qu'ils sont dans un dossier qui a été créé hier je suis pas sûr qu'ils puissent servir :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de backup de la base (viré suite à une fausse manip), je fais quoi ?





ou tu en recrée une neuve ou tu fais une rechrche sur ".sql" si ça se trouve tu l'as pas viré 

j'installe mysql pour voir ou il le mets par défaut (surement pas dans le dossier mysql)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

pas de bol il le met par défaut a la racine du dossier mysql, y aurait fallu taper

mysqldump -u root -p --all-databases > ~/mysql-dump.sql

edit : en fait il te fait le fichier sql dans le répertoire actif quand tu tape la commande... y avait quoi dans ta base ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> edit : en fait il te fait le fichier sql dans le répertoire actif quand tu tape la commande... y avait quoi dans ta base ?


Rien de très important, je m'en fiche un peu de l'avoir perdu mais j'aimerais refaire tourner mysql.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Rien de très important, je m'en fiche un peu de l'avoir perdu mais j'aimerais refaire tourner mysql.


Ben la il tourne vu le message d'erreur ! alors soit tu recrées des bases via le term, soit cocoamysql, soit phpmyadmin.

Si un de tes fichiers est lié a la base détruite sur entropy il te dit comment réinitialiser mysql :


```
Database Re-Initialization


Sometimes the scripts in the installer package do not work correctly, preventing the startup of the database server. Sometimes you need to reinitialize for other reasons, when the database is too screwed up. So if you have problems and you want a fresh start, perform these steps manually and then try again to start the server:


sudo find /usr/local/mysql/data -type f -exec rm {} ';'

sudo hostname 127.0.0.1

cd /usr/local/mysql

sudo ./scripts/mysql_install_db

sudo chown -R mysql data/



Note that you will loose all data stored in the database this way.
```


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2005)

Déjà fait :

```
127:~ romain$ sudo find /usr/local/mysql/data -type f -exec rm {} ';'
127:~ romain$ sudo hostname 127.0.0.1
127:~ romain$ cd /usr/local/mysql
127:/usr/local/mysql romain$ sudo ./scripts/mysql_install_db
Preparing db table
Preparing host table
Preparing user table
Preparing func table
Preparing tables_priv table
Preparing columns_priv table
Installing all prepared tables
050203 23:05:29 Warning: Setting lower_case_table_names=2 because file system for /usr/local/mysql-standard-4.0.23-apple-darwin6.8-powerpc/./data/ is case insensitive
050203 23:05:29 ./bin/mysqld: Shutdown Complete


To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server
to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:
./bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
./bin/mysqladmin -u root -h 127.0.0.1 password 'new-password'
See the manual for more instructions.

You can start the MySQL daemon with:
cd . ; ./bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:
cd sql-bench ; perl run-all-tests

Please report any problems with the ./bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at
http://www.mysql.com
Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at https://order.mysql.com

127:/usr/local/mysql romain$ sudo chown -R mysql data/
127:/usr/local/mysql romain$ sudo chown -R mysql data/
127:/usr/local/mysql romain$ sudo ./bin/mysqld_safe &
[1] 27164
127:/usr/local/mysql romain$ Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/local/mysql/data
STOPPING server from pid file /usr/local/mysql/data/127.0.0.1.pid
050203 23:05:47  mysqld ended
```

NB : Le 127 a remplacé le prompt précédent après que j'ai essayé une première fois la méthode, apparemment 127.0.0.1 c'est trop dur pour lui.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2005)

salut,

bon alors, je viens aux nouvelles un peu tardivement, mais je constate une fois de plus que Supermoquette a fait honneur à ses points Saint Maclou .... t'en es où ?

Désolé de ne revenir que maintenant ... j'avais piscine hier avec mon pdg... mais promis, aujourd'hui, je vais rien glander au boulot et essayer de suivre l'affaire .


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Mmmhh c'est de l'acharnement thérapeutique ça ! ton système est-il sain ? si tu reboot après un update_prebinding et une répa des auto ça le fait toujours ???? :mouais:


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2005)

Tiens tiens... interessant: ICI


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tiens... interessant: ICI


 

il y aurait donc de quoi faire avec mysqladmin si c'est une question de privilèges ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2005)

Ouais ça ressemble pas mal à mon problème, donc en français je doit faire quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ça ressemble pas mal à mon problème, donc en français je doit faire quoi ?



Déjà lis tous les reply au lien de GrandGibus, y en a pas des masses des vraiment pertinents.

En même temps dans le Terminal tape mysqladmin et il te liste toutes ses commandes. Il est indépendant du démon mysql. Si je trouve mieux je repasse.

En particulier pour tester crées une nouvele base via :

mysqladmin create nouvelllebase

ensuite :

Where command is a one or more of: (Commands may be shortened)
  create databasename   Create a new database
  drop databasename     Delete a database and all its tables
  extended-status       Gives an extended status message from the server
  flush-hosts           Flush all cached hosts
  flush-logs            Flush all logs
  flush-status          Clear status variables
  flush-tables          Flush all tables
  flush-threads         Flush the thread cache
  flush-privileges      Reload grant tables (same as reload)
  kill id,id,...        Kill mysql threads
  password new-password Change old password to new-password
  ping                  Check if mysqld is alive
  processlist           Show list of active threads in server
  reload                Reload grant tables
  refresh               Flush all tables and close and open logfiles
  shutdown              Take server down
  status                Gives a short status message from the server
  start-slave           Start slave
  stop-slave            Stop slave
  variables             Prints variables available
  version               Get version info from server


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2005)

En gros faut que je recrée la base, et pour ça faut que je réinstalle une version plus ancienne (4.0.17 par ex) de MySQL, puis que je copie le contenu de 4.0.17/data dans 4.0.23/data, c'est ça (mysqladmin je sais pas quoi faire avec  ) ?

[Edit]

```
PowerMac:~ romain$ cd /usr/local/mysql
PowerMac:/usr/local/mysql romain$ mysqladmin create nouvelllebase
-bash: mysqladmin: command not found
PowerMac:/usr/local/mysql romain$ ./bin/mysqladmin create test    
./bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)'
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock' exists!
```
Qu'est-ce que j'ai raté ?

[Rédit]4.0.17, pas 4.1.7, pardon


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Tu l'as pécho ou cette 4.1.7, en suivant entropy j'ai la 4.0.23 ????????????????


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi SuperMoquette.
Mais malgrés la doc de Fred (dosolé GrandGibus, il est en face de moi), cela ne change rien.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pécho ou cette 4.1.7, en suivant entropy j'ai la 4.0.23 ????????????????


 Moi aussi, et c'est celle qui est installée et qui ne marche pas (la 4.0.22 ne marchait pas non plus). Mais le type donc grandgibus a filé un lien a réussi à faire fonctionner une 4.1.8 en copiant le répertoire data de la 4.1.7 si j'ai bien compris, donc c'est pour ça que je demandais.

En gros voilà où j'en suis : la 4.0.16 fonctionnait, à un moment MySQL s'est arrêté de fonctionné et je pense que c'est quand je suis passé à la 4.0.22. A l'heure actuelle j'essaye d'installer la 4.0.23 mais ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

J'ai la 4.1.9, et ca ne marche pas non plus.
Il faudrais chopper une version qui fonctionne, mais laquelle?


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

Gibus le Grand a la version 4.0.20 et elle à l'air de fonctionner


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2005)

De plus, entre les deux, Macoute avait changé le nom de sa machine (lui aussi !)   


ok, y'a pas de quoi rire... mais c'est dingue le hasard


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> ok, y'a pas de quoi rire


Non pas trop


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/mac-os-x.html

4ème user comment, je sais pas si ça peut aider

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/mac-os-x-installation.html

le 2ème comment, ici, explqiue pourquoi vos "clean" installe " n'en sont pas, c'est peut etre une piste. on les oublies tout le temps ces packages


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/mac-os-x.html
> 
> 4ème user comment, je sais pas si ça peut aider


 En gros maintenant que j'ai mis le sticky bit sur /tmp je redémarre comme un fou jusqu'à ce que ça réapparaisse par magie ?????????????


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

relis j'ai édité


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Février 2005)

Quelle est la valeur du sticky bit de ton /tmp ?

en faisant _ls -al /private_

Macoute lui n'a pas le bon sticky bit....


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

Le sticky ne change rien,
La réparation des droits sur le disque ne change rien,
La recopie du répertoire data de la version 4.0.20 vers 4.1.9 ne change rien,

Le mystère reste entier.

La 4.0.20 fonctionne sur le poste à Gibus le Grand, mais pas sur mon poste.

? reste le changement du nom de poste. Pourquoi?

Par contre, maintenant je n'ai plus la même erreur dans les logs:
050204 14:53:09  mysqld started
050204 14:53:10 [Warning] Setting lower_case_table_names=2 because file system for /usr/local/mysql/data/ is case insensitive
050204 14:53:10  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!
InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.
InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...
InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages from the doublewrite
InnoDB: buffer...
050204 14:53:10  InnoDB: Starting log scan based on checkpoint at
InnoDB: log sequence number 0 43634.
InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 0 43634
050204 14:53:11  InnoDB: Flushing modified pages from the buffer pool...
050204 14:53:11  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43634
050204 14:53:11 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
050204 14:53:11  mysqld ended


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Huh, c'est quoi en fait le sticky bit ?


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

si tu fais un ls -al sur /tmp, tu dois avoir un 't' à la fin des droits.
C'est pour afinner les droits d'acces


----------



## Macoute (4 Février 2005)

Ca marche, mais pas avec la version standard.
Il existe 2 versions: standard et max.
Je ne suis pas arrivé a faire fonctionner la version standard, par contre la version max a fonctionné du premier coup.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> relis j'ai édité


 Ok, ça devrait régler mon problème, je verrais ça la semaine prochaine.


----------



## molgow (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh, c'est quoi en fait le sticky bit ?



Les fichiers sous Unix: Les droits


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les fichiers sous Unix: Les droits


rha merci, dire que j'aurais pu trouver tout seul la honte


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2005)

Toujours les mêmes problèmes après avoir fait comme dit le type. 
Je crois que je vais attendre de passer à Tiger pour refaire fonctionner MySQL.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

tu veux dire le message socket machin truc ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2005)

ouais


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

ton système est entier ? car c'est un truc de ouf ça ! jamais eu tous ces problèmes avec mysql depuis la 3.23 :affraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2005)

moi non plus j'avais jamais eu de problèmes depuis la 3.23 :sick:
Mon système m'a l'air entier, à part les langues et les drivers d'imprimantes j'avais tout installé et j'ai pas fait de suppression barbare.


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Février 2005)

Macoute avait exactement le même problème et le fait de reprendre la procédure à zéro avec la version full a résolu ses problèmes.



P.S. Dans la série, j'ai passé mon week-end entier à essayer de brancher une base Derby (Cloudscape) sur un JBoss....  avec des petites excentricités réservées à mac os


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Macoute avait exactement le même problème et le fait de reprendre la procédure à zéro avec la version full a résolu ses problèmes.


Serait-il possible d'avoir le détail de ce qu'il a fait exactement ? Parce que là j'ai beau essayer et réessayer je patauge.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Il fait théoriquement une full install si tu enlève le package de receipts


----------



## Macoute (7 Février 2005)

Le point de départ a été la version 4.0.22 de Gibus le Grand (  ) qui fonctionne correctement sur son poste. C'est cette version que j'avais installé il y a longtemps, mais qui ne fonctionnait plus depuis peu, sans raison apparente.
Il est vrai que j'ai renommé mon poste, mais cela il y a fort longtemps.
Je me suis demandé si une mise à jour d'Apple n'aurait perturbé un peu mySql.
Toujours est-il que même une restauration des droits du disque n'a rien fait.
Sur le site mysql, il parle de copier le répertoire data d'une version version vers la nouvelle.
Donc pour moi, de la version 4.0.22 vers 4.1.9: aucun changement.
Dans les download mysql, il existe 2 versions: une standard et une max.
N'en étant plus à une install, j'ai testé la version max.
Et la, miracle, ca fonctionne.

Toujours est-il, que le pourquoi du comment je ne sais pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il fait théoriquement une full install si tu enlève le package de receipts


Suffit pas.
Essayé avec le package max mais ça ne change apparemment pas, je vais redémarrer au cas où.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Février 2005)

Pas mieux. :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Aurais-tu des ennemis marabout ? personne n'a fait une poupée a ton effigie ? (à part mackie)


----------



## Macoute (17 Février 2005)

Cela faisait quelque jours que je n'avais plus de problème avec mysql.
Le problème vient de réapparaitre sans raison apparente (si ce n'est la mise à jour de X 10.3.8).
J'ai installé mysql 4.1.10 max: idem.

Le mystère de la chambre jaune reste entier.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

J'me d'mande si faudra pas compiler directement avec les sources


----------



## Macoute (4 Mars 2005)

Je remets si post au gout du jour, car je n'ai toujours pas réussi à comprendre ce qui se passe


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Avril 2005)

Je déterre les morts... car changement de machine, et _reproduction_ du problème évoqué dans ce post.

Tout d'abord, j'ai compris pourquoi le fait de supprimer et ré-insaller mySql _par dessus_ ne changeait rien au problème... Il faut également supprimer: */Library/Receipts/mysql-standard-4.1.11-apple-darwin7.8.0-powerpc.pkg/*. En laissant ce répertoire, l'installeur de mac os x _garde mémoire_ que mySql a été installé, et ne fait qu'une upgrade de version... ce qui à l'arrivée ne change rien au problème.

J'ai également pris soin de changer le groupe du répertoire (plus de détails)... De plus, et dans l'optique d'utiiliser phpMyAdmin, il ne faut pas mettre le mot de passe root depuis la console (c.f. ce qui suit).

Ensuite, j'ai également rencontré quelques déconvenues avec phpMyAdmin. Passé l'activation de php dans Apache, et passé l'installation de phpMyAdmin, il convient de bien configurer le fichier _config.inc.php_. On peut alors se connecter à la base, et changer lle mot de passe root mais en prenannt bien soin de sélectionner * le hachage compatible MySQL*4.0*.

j'ai eu beau essayé, mais si on met le mot de passe directement depuis mysql, on ne peut alors s'y connecter avec phpMyAdmin...


J'espère que ça résoudra les déconvenues en tout genre rencontrées...


Un dernier lien interessant montre comment remettre un mot de passe root quand on l'a perdu .


----------



## Macoute (18 Avril 2005)

Bon, ca y est, ca marche.
Merci Gibus le Grand.


----------



## Macoute (19 Avril 2005)

Ah, il est fort ce Dragibus


----------



## bigadel (3 Juin 2008)

Alors voilà le souci :

Je voudrais utiliser cocoamysql et phpmyadmin.
J'ai installé xampp avec difficulté mais j'ai fini par faire tout fonctionner après avoir changé les droits des fichiers contenu dans xampp (dernière version) et en les rendant tous lecture et ecriture pour tout le monde (je m'en fou de la sécurité pour le moment je suis en local).

Bref tout fonctionnait sauf cocoamysql qui me renvoyait un 
	
	



```
Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket /tmp/mysql.sock
```

Donc je trouve cette solution :


```
stopper xampp
cd /tmp
ln -s /Applications/xampp/xamppfiles/var/mysql/mysql.sock
lancer xampp
```

et hop cocoamysql tourne ! youpi. Je rafraichi mon phpmyadmin et pof :


```
MySQL a répondu:

#2002 - Le serveur ne répond pas. (ou l'interface de connexion ("socket") vers le serveur MySQL local n'est pas correctement configurée)
```

Si je fais un petit :

rm /tmp/mysql.sock 

hop phpmyadmin refonctionne ! 

Je ne comprends rien ! help 

Merci d'avance !


----------

